# Neutering Yorkie?



## Flow&FeFe (Jan 20, 2010)

When is the best time to neuter my Yorkshire Terrier, Shade? I've wanted to for a long time, ever since I got him, because I'm not planning on breeding him. However, he's 10 months old at the moment. So when is the best time to send him to the Vet to be neutered? And what's the average cost? Money isn't a problem; I'm just curious.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

you can neuter him at anytime - but it is optimal to neuter before he starts marking his territory. Make sure and have them check his decideous teeth (baby teeth) while under. Toy breeds are natorious for retaining baby teeth.

Cost depends on where you take him, if you want pre-operative blood work and if so how much, iv cath placed in case of emergencies, and fluids during surgery. From there if pain meds / injection is given (in my mind this should not be an option - but mandatory) and then the possibility of an e-collar to keep him from chewing at the incision and causing a whole nother issue with money and him hurting!


----------



## flatmountain (Aug 14, 2010)

yeah, he is plenty old enough for a small breed dog. And around here cost for small dog neuter varies from 85 to nearly 200 depending on many factors, as mentioned.


----------

